
Cringely talks about Video Decoding/Encoding Hardware in all new Macs - Readmore
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2007/pulpit_20070308_001806.html
======
epall
No. Apple has no motivation to support existing video distribution models. Why
would they build a DVR? You can get TV and movies from iTS at good quality and
reasonable cost sans ads. Apple doesn't just want to own the decoder unit,
they want to own the much more profitable distribution service.

~~~
eli
But that'd be like creating an iPod/iTunes that doesn't let you rip your own
CDs. People want a DVR just like they wanted a really nice player for their
existing music collection. Ya gotta soft sell the distribution service.

Apple wants you to buy things from the iTunes store, but nobody would agree to
that level of lock-in (i hope!)

